# Pics of my Wild One 24x20



## ozzynut2 (Jun 6, 2010)

Just added some new parts and it looks great. 


 

 

 

 new NOS Goodyear Front white line tire, new NOS Brake Pads, Used Cheater Slick, and New NOS Speedo.


----------



## pedal alley (Jun 9, 2010)

sweet ride, man.


----------

